# Partage connexion Ipad 2 avec iphone 3GS



## cheb (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Y'aurait-il dans cette grande assemblée, des personnes partageant leurs connexions 3G de l'iphone 3gs (non jailbreaké) sur ipad 2 ? N'ayant pas trouvé le sujet pour ipad 2, est-ce que pour les abonnés Bouygue paient un supplément ?

Merci !


----------



## Argeuh (10 Juin 2011)

Oui, c'est 20 euros/mois pour 3Go chez Bouygues, depuis quelques jours.


----------



## cheb (10 Juin 2011)

Quelle bande de voleur ! Moi je vais passer chez La poste si cela continue et hop un jailbreak pour l'iphone !

merci !


----------



## worldice (11 Juin 2011)

cheb a dit:


> Quelle bande de voleur ! Moi je vais passer chez La poste si cela continue et hop un jailbreak pour l'iphone !
> 
> merci !



Oui, par contre, jailbreak ou non, ce n'est que avec le cable, on ne peut pas partager avec le Wi-Fi !

Si tu veux partager ta connexion avec un iPhone, il faut ABSOLUMENT le 4.


----------



## Numa24 (11 Juin 2011)

Ca marche aussi en bluetooth.
Moi je suis chez bouygues, et depuis quelques mois je l'utilise, et je n'ai pas de hors forfait, et on ne m'a pas proposé d'option a 20 pour le moment.


----------



## worldice (11 Juin 2011)

Numa24 a dit:


> Ca marche aussi en bluetooth.
> Moi je suis chez bouygues, et depuis quelques mois je l'utilise, et je n'ai pas de hors forfait, et on ne m'a pas proposé d'option a 20 pour le moment.



Si tu n'a pas Jailbreaké ton iPhone, tu risques d'avoir une grosse surprise lors de la réception de la facture...

Sinon oui, désolé, j'avais oublié le Bluetooth mais encore faut il que l'appareil qui doit profiter du partage de connexion soit compatible. De plus, ce n'est pas la méthode la plus rapide, loin de là !


----------



## Numa24 (11 Juin 2011)

Je l'utilise depuis mars en bluetooth avec mon macbook, puis mon ipad, j'ai pas eu de hors forfait pour le moment.


----------



## supreme51 (11 Juin 2011)

c'est gratuit chez bouygues !!!!!


----------



## MisterDrako (11 Juin 2011)

Ici c'est IPhone 3GS jailbreaké + mywi ....

connection avec MB Pro et IPad2 en WIFI sans aucun PB.... ! !

economie 120/an...


----------



## Argeuh (12 Juin 2011)

supreme51 a dit:


> c'est gratuit chez bouygues !!!!!





Ah bon?


http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/63870-bouygues-telecom-option-modem-2424-3g.htm?vc=1


----------

